# Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2006)

So, etwas spät, aber doch noch)
Hier ist der Thread für Januar/Februar wo Ihr Euer schönstes Foto vom 
klein(st)en Fisch einstellen könnt.

Hier im Magazin gibts dazu die näheren Erläuterungen.

Wer also mitmachen will:
Einfach die Fotos hier rein!!

Und für die nächsten Monate werde ich dann hoffentlich früher dran denken den Thread auch im Forum aufzumachen.

Und nu her mit den Fotos, wer sein persönliches Anglerboardglas mit eingraviertem Logo gewinnen will.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Der erste "Wurm" im Thread .. gefangen auf Walleye Assassin Farbe: Chartreuse Diamond
Geschätztes Gewicht: 0,024 Kg
Geschätzte Größe: 0,17 m


----------



## Pikeo (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Hallo zusammen na wenn das mal keine gute Idee ist. Ich fange auch große fische aber ich zeige lieber schöne fische und ein schöner fisch muss kein großer sein 
Hier eine kleine Bachforelle die sich beim Äschen fangen verirrt hat.
Ich wünsche allen eine sportlich gute Saison 2006 mit vielen schönen fischen 

Petri 

sorry mein fehler


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



			
				Pikeo schrieb:
			
		

> ..Säsong 2006 mit fielen ..



Sorry, das konnte ich so nicht stehen lassen 

*SAISON & VIELEN*

mfg
basti​


----------



## Gralf (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Gilt nur noch für den Rest vom Januar jetzt oder?

Ich hab hier einen. Der ist nicht nur schön sondern auch klug. Im Gegensatz zu seinen Artgenossen hat der eine Methode gefunden sich vorsichtig zu haken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



> Gilt nur noch für den Rest vom Januar jetzt oder?


Weil ich gepennt habe und das zu spät eröffnet gilt das auch mit für Februar.


----------



## vertikal (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Hi Basti,

das geht aber noch viiiiiiiel kleiner!
Schau dir mal diesen Zander an, den "Doctor" Marcel beim Eisangeln in Pulheim fing. Der einzige Fisch des langen Wochenendes - und dann gleich rekordverdächtig!:q
Kann man mal wieder sehen, wie wichtig der Stinger sein kann.


----------



## muddyliz (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Ein Hecht, ca. 15 cm lang, gefangen vom Reisenden auf einen 10 cm langen Köderfisch.


----------



## Beifänger (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Moin Moin!

kapitaler Hornhecht :q 







TL, Beifänger


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

http://img294.*ih.us/img294/9466/18dh.png

Mein aller erster Zander! Gute 20 cm lütt...........


----------



## ThomasRö (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Der erste "Wurm" im Thread .. gefangen auf Walleye Assassin Farbe: Chartreuse Diamond
> Geschätztes Gewicht: 0,024 Kg
> Geschätzte Größe: 0,17 m


Kannste auch mal nen Bild von dem Gufi reinstellen? :q 
*auch ganz lieb Bitte sag*


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Moin,
na da hab ich doch auch eins. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Na Jörch, is da der Fisch schöner oder der Fänger ??
))))


----------



## Mac Gill (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Mein kleiner, mit seinem kleinen...

Das Bild ist auch schon im AB in einem Thread gezeigt -> >> Nachwuchs Thread <<

Ich glaube kaum, das sich viele andere hier so über JEDEN Fisch freuen, wie unsere Jungangler...


----------



## Karstein (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

:m Kuriosum - diese beiden winzigen und gierigen Rotbarsche bissen gleichzeitig an EINEM Drilling:


----------



## Reisender (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Da ich nie was Fange, habe ich mir einen Barsch Geliehen....(Der Fänger war Angelermeister17)|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> Kannste auch mal nen Bild von dem Gufi reinstellen? :q
> *auch ganz lieb Bitte sag*



Da ist der gewünschte Gummi 








			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Basti,
> 
> das geht aber noch viiiiiiiel kleiner!



Hy Frank  jop logo gehts noch kleiner ... hier mein MEGAZANDER .. da nur ein Foto pro MOnat geht, das einfach nicht zur Wertung hinzuziehen ^^






mfg
basti


----------



## Jenny (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

moin leute,
hab zu diesem thema en nettes pick von meinem vater als wir in norwegen waren...   :q 
und noch mein kleinster karpfen auf boilie...


----------



## polli (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

So.
Hier mein Sohn Timmi mit Laube vom Veteranentreff.
Jaja, so Jung und schon ein Veteran....


----------



## nordman (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

und hier mein beitrag:

saibling beim eisangeln


----------



## gismowolf (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Mein erster Hai gefangen vor Hitra


----------



## Fischfütterer (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Ich hätte da auch einen anzubieten...

War ein mächtiger Drill  |supergri


----------



## Reisender (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Ja und nun habe ich doch noch eins Gefunden.....denn habe ich selber Gefangen !!! :m :m :m


----------



## Lachsy (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

ein bild von der Diemel . Eine kleine Bachforelle

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Norgefahrer (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Habe auch ein Bild gefunden |supergri von einem Riesenvieh  

http://img513.*ih.us/img513/4756/355kg.jpg

War Juni 2005 am Grønsfjord #h


----------



## vertikal (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Der kleine Dorschi kam mir doch gleich so bekannt vor!
Wir haben ihn 2004 von Heiligenhafen aus erwischt, wo hattest du ihn am Haken?


----------



## krauthi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=35623&d=1130330253

das ist wohl der kleinste auf einen jig gefangende zander 




tot ziens Krauthi


----------



## vertikal (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=35623&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1130330253
> das ist wohl der kleinste auf einen jig gefangende zander




Hallo Frank,

zwei Stunden eher, und du hättest es womöglich für Rogen gehalten!!!


----------



## Dude (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Hier eine schöne Goldkarausche aus einem kleinen Waldsee.


----------



## Fishaholic (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Auch wenn mein persönlicher Favorit mit dem winz-Hornhecht schon fest steht, setze ich halt auch mal ein Fischchen rein.

Den habe ich am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal gefangen.

MFG Steffen |kopfkrat


----------



## Fishaholic (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Wo darf man denn schon die kleinen Fische herzeigen |supergri, 
deswegen zeige ich einfach mal regelwidrig, aber ausser konkurenz, andere winzlinge.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Hier ist meins. Jetzt habe ichs hochgeladen


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Man beachte den Fänger im Verhältnis zu Köder und Beute... |supergri 

Und wie süß der Dorsch ist! :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Na prime, da kommt doch schon ganz schön was zusammen )


----------



## Birger (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Hab da auch noch einen Mini:








:m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*






Mein Kumpel André bei unserer 1. Boddentour. Der einzige Fisch, immerhin nicht schneider, oder ;-)
Und der Beweis: Zusatzdrilling ist dringend erforderlich, ohne den geht mal gar nichts :-D

MfG Steffen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Auch noch mal nen mini Zandi und nen mini Welsi


----------



## krauthis7 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

hy da kann ich mitreden dieser kleine war wohl etwas hungrig und konnte dem köder nicht wiederstehen 
mfg rolf

p.s. für die die suchen müßen schaut auf der hackenspitze


----------



## honeybee (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Ich hab auch was. Gefangen auf einen 8er Kopyto :q


----------



## JanS (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

der arme kleine platte


----------



## Blauortsand (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Ein Neunsstacheliger Seestichling ist zwar ein Kapitaler aber dennoch ein Lütter!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Beim morgentlichem blinkern auf MeFo und Co. von der Ostküste von Langeland, gabs einen "Minizip" in der Rute ...und siehe da, ein Minisandaal hatte sich gehakt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Ich finds klasse, da heisst es immer die Angler wollen nur die Kapitalen, aber jetzt sieht man erstmal wie viele Angler solche "kleinen, unscheinbaren" Fänge dokumentieren.
Klasse))


----------



## Mac Gill (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> hy da kann ich mitreden dieser kleine war wohl etwas hungrig und konnte dem köder nicht wiederstehen
> mfg rolf
> 
> p.s. für die die suchen müßen schaut auf der hackenspitze




Damit werden die Krauthis disqualifiziert wegen Doppelmeldung!!!

Frank hat das Bild schon auf Seite 2 gemeldet... :q :q :q


----------



## Fabio (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

zwar nicht selbst gefangen, aber sehr hübsch anzusehen wie ich finde


----------



## krauthis7 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

hab hier noch einen zwerg


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Hier ist noch einmal das Welschen zu sehen.|wavey:  
Gebissen beim Angeln auf Mistwurmbündel.......#h


----------



## Debilofant (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Nicht ganz geglückter Schnappschuss, aber halt aus einer etwas anderen Perspektive: Schau mir in die Augen Kleiner...:g! Es posierte ein Gründling aus der Oder.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## nordman (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Neunsstacheliger Seestichling ist zwar ein Kapitaler aber dennoch ein Lütter!!!



ist ein seestichling und kein neunstachliger


----------



## anguilla (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

da hätte ich doch auch noch was...

Mini-Lippfisch aus Norwegen!


----------



## barsch-jäger (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Da will ich doch auch mal


----------



## Ralle76 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Nicht der wildeste Drill, aber der skurilste Paarungsversuch. 
Das Ergebnis? Maal oder Aalde!

Der Miniaal ging beim Feedern am Rhein ans Vorfach und betörte meine Maden. :l


----------



## Ace (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

...´ne huebsche kleine


----------



## RaLoeck (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Alex aus unserer Jugendgruppe mit einem Monster-Rotauge......


----------



## zanderlord (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

hier mein bruder letztes jahr in schweden mit einer Monsterplötze -


----------



## Abramis_brama (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder!!!
Die Barbe war am kleinsten!!!!


Gruß Sven


----------



## Abramis_brama (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Hier noch eins!


----------



## Gast 1 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



			
				Beifänger schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin!
> 
> kapitaler Hornhecht :q
> 
> ...


Und ich wollte gerade meine Goldorfe posten. 7 cm lang.

The Winner is: Hornhecht.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

kapitaler Hornhecht :g 
den kann man ja als Zahnstocher verwenden 
.
.
.
.
.
.
scherz:m


----------



## Dorschi (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Beim Kayakangeln in Neuseeland
süßer Snapper
Darf zum Monster weiterwachsen und wenn ich das nächste Mal da bin, wieder beißen!

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/4695/fischii3946so.jpg


----------



## Eaglex1 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

#h Nach einer Stunde Drillen.


----------



## vertikal (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Hallo Eaglex1,
herzlich willkommen im Board. 
Dein erster Beitrag und gleich so ein Volltreffer!#6

Hoffe, noch viel von dir zu lesen; viel Spass im Board.


----------



## eddy (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Ja auch Dorsche fangen mal klein an.

Gruß Eddy


----------



## Abramis_brama (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Dorsch????????????????


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



			
				eddy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja auch Dorsche fangen mal klein an.
> 
> Gruß Eddy


...zum verlieben #6


----------



## octoputer (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Nabend,
so ich glaub nicht,daß es noch kleiner geht.Und ich hab den Spinner wirklich so eingekurbelt.
So wer über...ähh unterbietet mich???
Viel Spass.
Ich mein machen wir uns nichts vor, *es kommt auf die Grösse an.*


----------



## vertikal (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



			
				octoputer schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,so ich glaub nicht,daß es noch kleiner geht.



Krasses Teil, Marc.
Da braucht's schon extrem schnelle Ruten, um solche Bisse noch parieren zu können!#6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



			
				octoputer schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> so ich glaub nicht,daß es noch kleiner geht.Und ich hab den Spinner wirklich so eingekurbelt.
> So wer über...ähh unterbietet mich???
> Viel Spass.
> Ich mein machen wir uns nichts vor, *es kommt auf die Grösse an.*



Krass...#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

es geht kleiner |supergri |supergri 

Garnele mit Monsterhunger 

Leider kein Fisch, aber vielleicht einfach ausser Konkurrenz


----------



## Seebaer (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Hallo Boardies

man könnte das/die schönste/n Bilder doch mit in einen Kalender mit einfügen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67305

Seebaer


----------



## Martin001 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Hier einer von mir:






MFG martin


----------



## MelaS72 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

mir juckt es schon die ganze Zeit inne Finger. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mir jetzt hier ein Tatütata einfange, aber diesen Kommentar muss ich echt loswerden:

Noch nie habe ich Männer mit dem "Kleinsten" (Fang) protzen erlebt

Aber klasse Fotos, die bis jetzt hier erschienen sind. Bin mal gespannt, ob die letzten zwei Tage noch welche Fangbilder eintrudeln.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> mir juckt es schon die ganze Zeit inne Finger. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mir jetzt hier ein Tatütata einfange, aber diesen Kommentar muss ich echt loswerden:
> 
> Noch nie habe ich Männer mit dem *"kleinsten**"* (Fang) protzen erlebt
> 
> Aber klasse Fotos, die bis jetzt hier erschienen sind. Bin mal gespannt, ob die letzten zwei Tage noch welche Fangbilder eintrudeln.


..

...
 #6 #6 
Stimmt,nicht immer die "Länge" ist entscheidend,sondern der spass an der sache 
Ich mag große und kleine..Fische:k

Viele schöne Bilder von verschiedenen "kleinen" Fischen sind#a  es schon.


----------



## vertikal (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber klasse Fotos, die bis jetzt hier erschienen sind. Bin mal gespannt, ob die letzten zwei Tage noch welche Fangbilder eintrudeln.




Die Bilder sind wirklich klasse!#6
Jetzt schon mal ein ganz fettes Lob an alle, die sich an diesem Spaß beteiligen. Mir tut der Bursche jetzt schon leid, der bei den vielen tollen Fotos das Schönste auswählen soll!|kopfkrat

Fotos von Kapitalen sehen wir ja zugegebenermaßen auch immer wieder gerne, aber das hier ist doch mal ganz was anderes. Sind viele Aufnahmen mit absolutem Seltenheitswert dabei - echt krass! Und dann in der ruhigen Zeit, wo viele Gewässer zugefroren sind und etliche Angler (da gehör ich zu) langsam Entzugserscheinungen bekommen.
Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie die Resonanz erst sein wird, wenn die Temperatur steigt und wir uns wieder alle auf das Wesentliche, nämlich auf's Angeln konzentrieren können.

Und eins noch: Ich find's toll, dass hier alle einfach aus Spaß an der Sache mitmachen - ganz ohne Stress, Anfechtungen, Streit.

Geht doch!!!#6#6#6


----------



## MelaS72 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bilder sind wirklich klasse!#6
> Jetzt schon mal ein ganz fettes Lob an alle, die sich an diesem Spaß beteiligen. Mir tut der Bursche jetzt schon leid, der bei den vielen tollen Fotos das Schönste auswählen soll!|kopfkrat
> 
> Fotos von Kapitalen sehen wir ja zugegebenermaßen auch immer wieder gerne, aber das hier ist doch mal ganz was anderes. Sind viele Aufnahmen mit absolutem Seltenheitswert dabei - echt krass! Und dann in der ruhigen Zeit, wo viele Gewässer zugefroren sind und etliche Angler (da gehör ich zu) langsam Entzugserscheinungen bekommen.
> ...



Frank, da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu #6

Und bei dieser Sache hier, wäre es sogar schon fast möglich, den Fang in *Originalgrösse* mit aufs Glas zu gravieren. :m  

Viel Spass beim Auswählen des "kapitalsten" kleinsten Fang! Ich finde, dass jedes Bild was Besonderes hat! #6


----------



## vertikal (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei dieser Sache hier, wäre es sogar schon fast möglich, den Fang in *Originalgrösse* mit aufs Glas zu gravieren. :m
> Viel Spass beim Auswählen des "kapitalsten" kleinsten Fang! Ich finde, dass jedes Bild was Besonderes hat! #6




Hi Mela!

Die Idee mit der Gravur hat was, war ich noch garnicht drauf gekommen.
Auch Seebaers Idee, diese herrlichen Aufnahmen in einen Kalender zu integrieren find ich gut.

Wenn man's richtig überlegt, sind manche Fangfotos von Kapitalen fast schon "langweilig", weil "gewöhnlich", im Vergleich zu den hier abgebildeten Fotos mit teilweise sehr großem Seltenheitswert!#6


----------



## MelaS72 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Die Idee mit dem Kalender hat auch was, stimmt #6
sollte man mal im Auge behalten!


----------



## vertikal (1. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Hallo ihr lieben Rekordfänger!

Die Würfel, respektive Blätter, nämlich Kalenderblätter sind gefallen. Der Monat Februar liegt hinter uns und Thomas hat mich heute Mittag daran erinnert, das schönste Foto auszusuchen.

Eins vorweg: Ihr habt es mir alles andere als leicht gemacht!

Was hier an tollen Fotos zusammengekommen ist, hat mich total überrascht.
Die Freude und Begeisterung über den Fang von kleinsten Exemplaren unserer Zielfische hätte uns wohl so schnell niemand zugetraut.

Nicht der "IchweisswiesgehtExpertenblick" lässt uns hier in Demut erstarren, verbunden mit der Hoffnung, doch auch einmal in unserem Anglerleben mit einem Fisch der Superklasse abgebildet zu werden! 
Nein, die pure Lebensfreude schlägt uns hier entgegen - und das ist doch das Schöne an diesem herrlich stress- und streitfreiem "Wettbewerb".

Stressfrei! Naja, vielleicht nicht ganz.#d

Bei der Vielzahl an herrlichen Fotos "Das Schönste" herauszusuchen, grenzt schon ein wenig an Stress. Den Preis hätten sicherlich viele von euch verdient, allein: Es kann nur einen geben! (Sonst krieg ich "Stress" mit Thomas, der seinen Etat für den Wettbewerbspreis nicht überziehen darf)

Also, hilft nix:


The winner is


















bisserl spannend soll's ja schon sein:


*Bubbel 2000 mit dem Foto seines Freundes Andre*, 


dem die Freude im Gesicht steht über den Fang dieses "fetten" Plattfisches.
Das herrliche Foto ist im Posting #36 abgebildet. 

Vielleicht kann Thomas es nochmal hierhin kopieren?

Würd mich echt freuen, wenn ihr im März mit tollen Fotos wieder dabei seid!
Ist doch eine schöne Abwechslung zu den Bolidenfotos, die uns überall entgegenstrahlen (und die wir uns zugegebenermaßen auch immer wieder gerne ansehen|supergri).


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*

Bolidenfotos der Ausdruck gefällt mir immer besser Frank!!!

Schöner Bericht & eine Gute Wahl ...getroffen


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> mir juckt es schon die ganze Zeit inne Finger. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mir jetzt hier ein Tatütata einfange, aber diesen Kommentar muss ich echt loswerden:
> 
> Noch nie habe ich Männer mit dem "Kleinsten" (Fang) protzen erlebt
> 
> ...


----------

